# Winnipeg Jets on TV



## hockey_puck (Apr 19, 2009)

From the Winnipeg Free Press.

(all times central) 

The NHL has released its national television schedule and the Winnipeg Jets will be featured prominently this season.

The Jets will make 21 appearances on CBC’S Hockey Night in Canada -- only the Montreal Canadiens (28) and Toronto Maple Leafs (24) are featured more on CBC – and will appear five times on TSN, four times on French-language RDS, once on NBC/Versus and twice on the NHL Network-US.

And, fear not: although the new radio/TV agreement between the Jets and TSN has yet to be formally announced all the team’s games – including those not listed here on the national schedules - will be on the tube this season.

The Jets’ triumphant return to Winnipeg on Sunday, Oct. 9 at 4 p.m. will be seen on CBC across the country with the NHL Network bringing the game to U.S. viewers.

The Jets nationally-televised games are:

-Sunday, Oct. 9th vs. Montreal, CBC/RDS/NHLN, 4 pm.

-Thursday, Oct. 13th @ Chicago, TSN, 7:30 p.m.

-Saturday, Oct. 15th @ Phoenix, CBC, 5 p.m.

-Wednesday, Oct. 19th @ Toronto, TSN, 6:30 p.m.

-Saturday, Oct. 22nd vs. Carolina, CBC, 6 p.m.

-Saturday, Oct. 29th @ Tampa Bay, CBC, 6 p.m.

-Saturday, Nov. 5th @ New Jersey, CBC, 6 p.m.

-Saturday, Nov. 12th, @ Columbus, CBC, 6 p.m.

-Saturday, Nov. 19th vs. Philadelphia, CBC, 2 p.m.

-Saturday, Nov. 26th, @ Boston, CBC, 6 p.m.

-Saturday, Dec. 3rd vs. New Jersey, CBC, 6 p.m.

-Saturday, Dec. 10th vs. Detroit, CBC, 6 p.m.

-Saturday, Dec. 17th vs. Anaheim, CBC, 6 p.m.

-Thursday, Dec. 22nd vs. Montreal, RDS, 7:30 p.m.

-Saturday, Dec. 31st vs. Toronto, CBC, 6 p.m.

-Wednesday, Jan. 4th @ Montreal, TSN/RDS, 6:30 p.m.

-Saturday, Jan. 7th @ Buffalo, CBC, 6 p.m.

-Saturday, Jan. 14th vs. New Jersey, CBC, 6 p.m.

-Saturday, Jan. 21st vs. Florida, CBC, 7 p.m.

-Sunday, Feb. 5th @ Montreal, CBC/RDS, 1 p.m.

-Saturday, Feb. 11th @ Pittsburgh, CBC/NHL, 1 p.m.

-Friday, Feb. 17th vs. Boston, TSN, 7:30 p.m.

-Saturday, Feb. 25th vs. St. Louis, CBC, 1 p.m.

-Monday, March 5th vs. Buffalo, Versus, 7:30 p.m.

-Saturday, March 24th @ Nashville, CBC, 6 p.m.

-Wednesday, March 28th vs. New York Rangers, TSN, 6 p.m.

-Saturday, March 31st @ Tampa Bay, CBC, 6 p.m.

-Saturday, April 7th vs. Tampa Bay, CBC, 6 p.m.

On a side note, all Winnipeg Jets games will be televised this season, thanks to a regional television agreement which has yet to be announced.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I wonder if there's any truth to the rumor that secret financial backers of a new NHL expansion team in Atlanta (Looking at the NBA/Charlotte example) are really all from Quebec City in hopes of moving the would-be-new team to Quebec to re-create the Nordiques so that Atlanta could have lost THREE hockey teams to Canada


----------



## AMike (Nov 21, 2005)

hockey_puck said:


> On a side note, all Winnipeg Jets games will be televised this season, thanks to a regional television agreement which has yet to be announced.


From what I have heard, it will be on a regional feed of TSN.


----------

